# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Un memorándum que garantizará el trasvase Tajo-Segura, la solución para calmar los ánimos

## FEDE

http://www.agroinformacion.com/notic...os animos.aspx




> *Un memorándum que garantizará el trasvase Tajo-Segura, la solución para calmar los ánimos*
> 
> *Cospedal, que aún no lo ha ratificado, habla de "punto de partida histórico"*
> 
> 22/03/2013
> 
> 
> 
> Un "memorándum de entendimiento" que se firmará próximamente entre el Ministerio de Agricultura, la Comunitat Valenciana y Murcia reconocerá que mantener el trasvase Tajo-Segura es un "objetivo estratégico y socieconómico de primer orden para el Estado, cuya permanencia debe quedar garantizada". Así lo ha explicado el vicepresidente del Gobierno valenciano, José Císcar, tras el pleno del Ejecutivo donde ha presentado un informe sobre el borrador de Plan Hidrológico del Tajo, quien ha defendido que "nunca hasta ahora un Gobierno de España estaba dispuesto a asumir una declaración tan clara respecto al trasvase Tajo-Segura".
> ...

----------


## FEDE

http://www.agroinformacion.com/notic...nsaciones.aspx




> *Valcárcel: "El trasvase está garantizado, pero exigimos compensaciones"*
> 
> *Asaja felicita a Cospedal y LA UNIÓ presentará alegaciones*
> 
> 22/03/2013
> 
> 
> 
> El presidente de la Comunidad de Murcia, Ramón Luis Valcárcel, ha dicho que el trasvase Tajo-Segura y los envíos de agua a la cuenca del Segura "están garantizados", aunque ha remarcado: "Queremos más, y exigimos compensaciones". Según un comunicado del Gobierno autonómico, en una entrevista a RNE y TVE, Valcárcel ha hecho estas declaraciones en relación al borrador del Plan Hidrológico del Tajo, publicado esta semana en el BOE y que establece un incremento paulatino del caudal de los embalses de cabecera del Tajo desde los 240 hectómetros cúbicos actuales hasta los 400. El presidente murciano ha asegurado que no le gusta esta propuesta que recorta la reserva, y "por tanto nuestra exigencia es y será la más elevada" porque -ha añadido- "el agua es lo que nos da y nos quita el futuro de la Región y por ello reivindico y mantengo un nivel de exigencia al margen de quien gobierne, y no doy un paso atrás" .
> ...

----------


## Nodoyuna

Resulta totalmente increible lo que leemos, increible. 
Cospedal mintiendo como siempre: ahora resulta que es "histórico" subir la reserva a 400Hm3, es decir subir la reserva un 6%... 
Y por supueto el plan del Tajo se ha pactado primero con los regantes y gobiernos de Levante que con Castilla la Mancha, Madrid... los territorios por donde pasa el Tajo. Y el memorandum se pacta entre "Ministerio de Agricultura, la Comunitat Valenciana y Murcia".
Está claro que nos la han colado una vez más, Murcia ha ganado una vez más, y lo peor de todo es oir a la mentirosa mayor del reino, la sra. de Cospedal, ¿como vamos a conseguir nada con semejante presidenta?
Es clarificante el discurso de Valcarcel y de Cospedal, el primero sabe que ha ganado (ya dijo además que en realidad esos 400 Hm3 no significaban nada porque en caso de sequías se podrán saltar con decretos-leyes) pero aun así habla de compensaciones. En cambio Cospedal a la que solamente le importan los votos, miente y miente, hablando de éxito histórico.

----------


## faeton

> Resulta totalmente increible lo que leemos, increible. 
> Cospedal mintiendo como siempre: ahora resulta que es "histórico" subir la reserva a 400Hm3, es decir subir la reserva un 6%...


Se supone que si pasa de 240 hm3 a 400 hm3, no es un 6 %, lo demás es mentir deliberadamente.





> Y por supueto el plan del Tajo se ha pactado primero con los regantes y gobiernos de Levante que con Castilla la Mancha, Madrid... los territorios por donde pasa el Tajo. Y el memorandum se pacta entre "Ministerio de Agricultura, la Comunitat Valenciana y Murcia".
> Está claro que nos la han colado una vez más, Murcia ha ganado una vez más, y lo peor de todo es oir a la mentirosa mayor del reino, la sra. de Cospedal, ¿como vamos a conseguir nada con semejante presidenta?
> Es clarificante el discurso de Valcarcel y de Cospedal, el primero sabe que ha ganado (ya dijo además que en realidad esos 400 Hm3 no significaban nada porque en caso de sequías se podrán saltar con decretos-leyes) pero aun así habla de compensaciones. En cambio Cospedal a la que solamente le importan los votos, miente y miente, hablando de éxito histórico.


Lo que primero tienen que hacer es calcular cada año el déficit de cuenca, cualquier planteamiento que suponga trasvase sin déficit de cuenca es insolidaridad  Por ello, sólo deberían poder disponer del trasvase en caso de que exista déficit de cuenca y este año es un ejemplo de que ésto no se está produciendo. Cualquier planteamiento de trasvase sin este argumento, es claramente insolidario, como la postura de decir trasvase no porque no.
El discurso de Valcárcel es claramente político demagogo haciendo suyo el trasvase sin ver si en su cuenca hay o no recursos.

----------


## Nodoyuna

> Se supone que si pasa de 240 hm3 a 400 hm3, no es un 6 %, lo demás es mentir deliberadamente.
> 
> Lo que primero tienen que hacer es calcular cada año el déficit de cuenca, cualquier planteamiento que suponga trasvase sin déficit de cuenca es insolidaridad  Por ello, sólo deberían poder disponer del trasvase en caso de que exista déficit de cuenca y este año es un ejemplo de que ésto no se está produciendo. Cualquier planteamiento de trasvase sin este argumento, es claramente insolidario, como la postura de decir trasvase no porque no.
> El discurso de Valcárcel es claramente político demagogo haciendo suyo el trasvase sin ver si en su cuenca hay o no recursos.


Lo que quiero decir y realmente lo he dicho ya tantas veces que hasta me he aburrido a mí mismo  :Embarrassment:  es que 240 Hm3 son el 10% de la capacidad de los embalses de cabecera y 400 son el 16%, a eso me refería con la subida de un 6%, pero es verdad que estaba mal expresado.

En cuanto a la segunda parte de tu mensaje creo que es equivocada, este es el discurso y la realidad de lo que estamos viendo, pero desde luego no es correcta. Lo primero que tienen que hacer es estudiar las necesidades de cuenca, sí, pero de la cedente, de la del Tajo, usos y caudales necesarios para mantener el Tajo y una vez visto eso entonces habría que estudiar el déficit de cuenca, de la cuenca receptora. Pero la CHT tiene perfectamente claro lo que es necesario para mantener el Tajo decentemente, sus técnicos hicieron un estudio muy desarrollado y son perfectamente conscientes los políticos con el Ministro de medio ambiente (que risa lo de medio ambiente) a la cabeza, que este proyecto de plan de cuenca entierra el tajo en lo que es: un río de mierda (literalmente) y los embalses de cabecera en un barrizal.

No voy a defender a Valcarcel, que desde luego es un demagogo, pero como Cospedal  y la gran mayoría de políticos de un partido y otro, pero a lo que me refiero es que defiende los intereses de su gente, de una forma toatalmente insolidaria con el Tajo, sí, pero los defiende. En cambio Cospedal defiende tambien los intereses de la tierra de Valcarcel, siendo presidenta de CLM, lo que es mucho peor.

----------


## No Registrado

Lo del memorandum, es una patochada del aparato propagandístico del SCRATS; que ya que ahora no pían ni una con el trasvase del Ebro y braman por el del Tajo exigiendo poco menos que una exclusividad.

Pero es papel mojado ante cualqueir organismo, no vale ni como abono.

Lo de Cospedal es ya vergonzoso, paralelo a sus demás actuaciones en la política nacional, un ridículo espantoso y una traición a Castilla La Mancha.

El Asaja de CLM está apoyando el esperpento de Plan de Cuenca que enterrará el Tajo porque se han vendido por un palto de lentejas, ya que han pactado tener asegurada la tubería manchega (plan de Barreda, otro que tal baila) y encima no sólo les va a legalizar todas las extracciones ilegales, sino que no les van a poner pegas si deciden dejar el suelo como un queso gruyere. Saben que mientras esté la Cospedal tienen barra libre.

Por otra parte  repito, porque parece que Faeton no lo ha entendido aún lo que he dicho antes y ha dicho también Nodoyuna. Faeton, no tienes la culpa, es que se está desinformando de una manera brutal. El aumento de el cubicaje mínimo de Entrepeñas y Buendía es de 240 a 400 Hm3, que es pasar de un 10 a un 16%, es decir UN 6% MAS. Si se sabe que el último 10% es barro puro, se supone que se podrá trasvasar hatas que quede un 6% de agua útil.
Ahora mismo, los embalses están al 25% y están hechos una m**rd* (lo pongo así porque no encuentro otro palabro que lo describa mejor), imagina como estarán al 16%.

No sólo me parece vergonzosa la actitud de Cospedal, aunque esperada, sino que más vergonzosa aún me ha parecido la de las autoridades madrileñas, con Ignacio González haciendo el ridículo sin defender a un río del que sabe que tiene que beber Madrid en un futuro no lejano. Se nota que se sabe interino y que no le importa nada el futuro, que lo pasará en su "presunto" producto de actividades "poco éticas" en Marbella.

 También dar un tirón de orejas, bien fuerte a los ribereños del río, sobre todo a los madrileños, que parece que no va el tema con ellos, cuando es su futuro.

 A poco que me meto en el tema del Tajo me parece más sangrante, y me interesa más. Acabo de recibir el libro que encargué el otro día " El río Tajo, lecciones del pasado para un futuro mejor", que se acaba de presentar, y me lo voy a empezar a leer ésta noche.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## faeton

Mi opinión:

Valcárcel, no defiende a los murcianos ni al SCRATS, si no negocia poder utilizar los recursos hídricos de la Cuenca del Segura, que almacenan más agua hoy en día  que los propios del Tajo, es algo que parece no se entera, o lo que es peor no se quieren enterar los regantes del Tajo-Segura.

Del Alto Tajo, no sólo se alimenta el Levante y Murcia, sino que por medio de la tubería manchega se abastece a varios pueblos, y desde Almoguera se distribuye agua a la mancomunidad del Girasol, Sureste madrileño, e incluso a la mancomunidad del Algodor. Ya está bien de decir que el Levante o los murcianos os expropian el agua. Y que mejor que ofrecer datos:

(tubería manchega)
http://pagina.jccm.es/agenciadelagua...hp?id=130&p=28

(mancomunidad del algodor)
http://pagina.jccm.es/agenciadelagua...hp?id=116&p=28

macomunidad del girasol
http://pagina.jccm.es/agenciadelagua...hp?id=121&p=28

El derogar el trasvase porque sí, es tan insolidario como pedir el trasvase porque sí, y no por razones de déficit hídrico. Se ha de hacer una integral política gestión del agua que no se hace.
Así, ahora es de falta absoluta de sentido común, que se trasvase agua del Tajo, cuando hay de sobra en el Segura.

Es insultante que los pueblos ribereños del Tajo, no se puedan abastecer de estos embalses, algo que siempre se está diciendo, pero al parecer hay voluntad de que eso no sea así:

http://pagina.jccm.es/agenciadelagua...hp?id=127&p=28 


Mi pregunta es para ti, ¿qué uso debemos hacer del agua del Alto Tajo?  ¿qué alternativa damos a los municipios que no son del Levante para abastecerse?

----------


## Nodoyuna

> Mi opinión:
> Ya está bien de decir que el Levante o los murcianos os expropian el agua. Y que mejor que ofrecer datos:
> 
> Mi pregunta es para ti, ¿qué uso debemos hacer del agua del Alto Tajo?  ¿qué alternativa damos a los municipios que no son del Levante para abastecerse?



¿Pero cómo que ya está bien de decir que el levante o los murcianos nos expropian el agua?
¿Y qué quieres que digamos?
Por favor, pon datos sí, pon datos. Y los datos no son unas páginas web con PROYECTOS, como el de la tubería manchega que no está terminada o sobre el plan de mejorar el abastecimiento de poblaciones de la zona de los pantanos de cabecera  y que ahora está totalmente parado y sin fondos disponibles. ¿Pero de qué estás hablando?. Evidentemente, LEVANTE Y MURCIA SE LLEVAN EL AGUA, y gracias a eso este verano nosotros estaremos con restricciones.

En cuanto al uso del agua del Alto Tajo, es tambien evidente, hay que respetar unos caudales en el río, caudales técnicos que respeten la Directiva Marco del Agua, hay que mantener los pantanos de cabecera reservas para los usos en la propia cuenca, incluidos los abastecimientos en Castilla-La Mancha y Madrid y estas reservas han de ser las apropiadas en una zona mediterranea...
Todo esto está escrito y reescrito, lo que es inadmisible es lo que está pasando ahora, los usos de la cuenca del Segura son preferentes a los de la del Tajo... si realmente te interesa esa pregunta te busco los estudios de técnicos que científicamente han estudiado el problema que yo al fin y al cabo soy sólamente un aficionado al tema... y por supuesto el problema no son los cuatro pueblos castellano manchegos o no que se abastecen del trasvase, el problema son los cientos de Hm3 que se trasvasan a Murcia para el riego, no desviemos el problema con pequeños detalles.
Muy interesante la publicación que comentas no registrado, me voy a hacer con ella yo tambien.

----------


## faeton

> ¿Pero cómo que ya está bien de decir que el levante o los murcianos nos expropian el agua?
> ¿Y qué quieres que digamos?
> Por favor, pon datos sí, pon datos. Y los datos no son unas páginas web con PROYECTOS, como el de la tubería manchega que no está terminada o sobre el plan de mejorar el abastecimiento de poblaciones de la zona de los pantanos de cabecera  y que ahora está totalmente parado y sin fondos disponibles. ¿Pero de qué estás hablando?. Evidentemente, LEVANTE Y MURCIA SE LLEVAN EL AGUA, y gracias a eso este verano nosotros estaremos con restricciones..


Si hay restricciones es porque la Sra. Cospedal, máxima responsable de la Junta, no ha ejecutado los proyectos para la toma de agua del Tajo aguas arriba del embalse, pero no porque se la llevan al Levante, porque independientemente se la lleven o no, no está hecha la infraestructura para abastecer a los pueblos ribereños, lo cual, me parece impresentable y eso es lo primero a denunciar, y no hacer demagogia de que la culpa es de tal.  Hay que identificar quién es el responsable. Aunque las reservas fueran de 2000 hm3, no se podría abastecer de esas aguas porque no hay infraestructura, y la primera lucha sería exigir que se garantice el total abastecimiento de todos los pueblos ribereños y no echar pestes al Levante, en algo que no tiene la culpa.




> En cuanto al uso del agua del Alto Tajo, es tambien evidente, hay que respetar unos caudales en el río, caudales técnicos que respeten la Directiva Marco del Agua, hay que mantener los pantanos de cabecera reservas para los usos en la propia cuenca, incluidos los abastecimientos en Castilla-La Mancha y Madrid y estas reservas han de ser las apropiadas en una zona mediterranea...
> Todo esto está escrito y reescrito, lo que es inadmisible es lo que está pasando ahora, los usos de la cuenca del Segura son preferentes a los de la del Tajo... si realmente te interesa esa pregunta te busco los estudios de técnicos que científicamente han estudiado el problema que yo al fin y al cabo soy sólamente un aficionado al tema... y por supuesto el problema no son los cuatro pueblos castellano manchegos o no que se abastecen del trasvase, el problema son los cientos de Hm3 que se trasvasan a Murcia para el riego, no desviemos el problema con pequeños detalles.
> Muy interesante la publicación que comentas no registrado, me voy a hacer con ella yo tambien.


En primer lugar antes de realizar cualquier trasvase, la cuenca receptora tiene que hacer uso de sus propios recursos y este año es un gran ejemplo de ello. Si no hay déficit hídrico, no debe haber trasvase, pero las cosas se están haciendo al revés.

----------


## No Registrado

> Si hay restricciones es porque la Sra. Cospedal, máxima responsable de la Junta, no ha ejecutado los proyectos para la toma de agua del Tajo aguas arriba del embalse, pero no porque se la llevan al Levante, porque independientemente se la lleven o no, no está hecha la infraestructura para abastecer a los pueblos ribereños, lo cual, me parece impresentable y eso es lo primero a denunciar, y no hacer demagogia de que la culpa es de tal.  Hay que identificar quién es el responsable. Aunque las reservas fueran de 2000 hm3, no se podría abastecer de esas aguas porque no hay infraestructura, y la primera lucha sería exigir que se garantice el total abastecimiento de todos los pueblos ribereños y no echar pestes al Levante, en algo que no tiene la culpa.
> 
> 
> En primer lugar antes de realizar cualquier trasvase, la cuenca receptora tiene que hacer uso de sus propios recursos y este año es un gran ejemplo de ello. Si no hay déficit hídrico, no debe haber trasvase, pero las cosas se están haciendo al revés.


 Evidentemente. Y ¿te has preguntado el por qué para construir esa red de distribución hay que hacerla muchos kilómetros por encima de Entrepeñas? ¿Porqué simplemente no se hace una ETAP en los terrenos (que iban a regarse con agua de E y B, y que se han quedado en nada) que hay entre las presas de los dos embalses? Pues porque ese agua no se puede tocar, y por eso buscan al filigrana de sacar el agua mucho más arriba. Y eso cuesta muchísimo más dinero y más mantenimiento por la energía que gasta su distribución.

  También dices que otras zonas toman agua del Tajo, como La Sagra, Madrid. Son ribereños de éste río, y digo yo que podrán abastecerse del mismo. Es más, creo que Madrid debería de utilizar mucho más los dos embalses, ya que en los primeros escritos e incluso en el nodo de la construcción que ha puesto FEDE dice claramente que serán una reserva para el crecimeinto de Madrid, eso !!en los años 50!!

Como bien dices, lo primero que se debe atender es a la cuenca cedente, y una vez que se hayan cubierto sus necesidades de consumo y ambientales, entonces trasvasar el porcentaje que corresponda.

 Pero se hace al contrario, primero se trasvasa lo que quieran, y luego con las migajas te apañas. Y no hace falta aportar datos nuevos para ver que ni se cumplen los abastecimientos, ni mucho menos se cumplen los requisitos ambientales.

Saludos, Miguel

----------


## faeton

> Evidentemente. Y ¿te has preguntado el por qué para construir esa red de distribución hay que hacerla muchos kilómetros por encima de Entrepeñas? ¿Porqué simplemente no se hace una ETAP en los terrenos (que iban a regarse con agua de E y B, y que se han quedado en nada) que hay entre las presas de los dos embalses? Pues porque ese agua no se puede tocar, y por eso buscan al filigrana de sacar el agua mucho más arriba. Y eso cuesta muchísimo más dinero y más mantenimiento por la energía que gasta su distribución.


Sobre ésto hay una explicación sencilla, porque no sólo se trata de abastecer los más próximos al embalse sino otros pueblos de la zona más alejados de él, y el hecho de tomar antes es porque si hay más cota la distribución es más sencilla es más fácil, porque no hay que hacer bombeos. No obstante, si se coge agua del Tajo es agua del Tajo que no llega a Entrepeñas, da igual cogerla antes o en el embalse. Otra cosa sería si se cogiera después del embalse.

----------


## No Registrado

> Sobre ésto hay una explicación sencilla, porque no sólo se trata de abastecer los más próximos al embalse sino otros pueblos de la zona más alejados de él, y el hecho de tomar antes es porque si hay más cota la distribución es más sencilla es más fácil, porque no hay que hacer bombeos. No obstante, si se coge agua del Tajo es agua del Tajo que no llega a Entrepeñas, da igual cogerla antes o en el embalse. Otra cosa sería si se cogiera después del embalse.


 ¿Te parece poco bombeo el que se hace desde Bolarque a la torre de equilibrio para el trasvase?, creo que son 300 metros, y no pasa nada.
 Te puedo asegurar que no se trata de la cota, ya que para llegar desde el punto de toma hasta, por ejemplo los pueblos ribereños de Buendía, hay que pasar unos montes bastante curiosos, los que separan las cuencas del Tajo y de Buendía.
Por ejemplo, ¿te has planteado por qué los ribereños de Buendía no toman el agua del mismo río Guadiela, que lo intenta llenar, en lugar de tener que ir a tomar por saco al Tajo?. Es una agua más limpia si me apuras.
 La respuesta es la misma, no se puede tocar el agua de los dos embalses.

En esa misma red proyectada hay incluso pueblos que están por debajo de Entrepeñas, Buendía y Bolarque, como son Sayatón, Almonacid, Albalate y alguno más, ¿no es más sencillo tomar el agua por gravedad desde Bolarque con una pequeña ETAP en lugar de atravesar esos montes, llegar a Jabalera, y atarvesar la Sierra de Altomira para llegar a ellos?
Como ves la solución del Alto Tajo no es la más barata ni de largo. Pero hay un impedimento, la "inviolabilidad" de los embalses.
He podido hablar con gente de la zona y lo ven inexplicable, incluso con un ingeniero de Acciona (empresa que acometerá las obras) cuya respuesta es "donde hay patrón, no manda marinero".

Yo antes, éstas cosas las veía sin mucho interés, como el 95% de la gente que lo lee, pero cada vez que leo más del tema, creo que los que afirman que la zona sufre un colonialismo hidrológico, están en lo cierto.
Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Nodoyuna

De todas formas yo creo que nos perdemos en el detalle. Sí, se puede mejorar el abastecimiento de estos pueblos o de los otros, pero ese no es el problema. El problema es que este año, si no diluvia en cabecera durante unos meses, los habitantes de la zona y no sólo de estos pueblos que comentais tendremos restricciones, pero como es normal, cuando los pantanos que sirven para almacenar agua para tiempos peores no se dejan llenar porque se llevan el agua a otra cuenda no se dejan llenar pues llegan las restricciones. 
Por ejemplo llegan los pantanos del Canal de Isabel II al 40% y se activan los planes de emergencia con las distintas fases de restricciones:

http://www.ecodes.org/noticias/madri...inedita-sequia

Pues claro, si este verano los pantanos de cabecera se quedan en cantidades cercanas o inferiores al 20% tendremos todos restricciones, las poblaciones con infraestructuras y las que no, y esto habrá pasado por los trasvases de este invieron, que han sacado más agua de la que ha entrado, por los trasvases a Murcia.

----------


## labanda

..."El vicepresidente del Consell y conseller de Agricultura y Agua, José Císcar, quien el viernes reveló que la acción de los regantes y de los gobiernos valenciano y murciano había logrado reducir de 600 a 400 hectómetros cúbicos la reserva estratégica de los embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendía, explicó ayer a los miembros de la junta directiva de Fecoreva los términos del memorándum."...

http://www.levante-emv.com/comunitat...jo/984281.html


o sea que estan tan orgullosos, de que gracias a la incompetente de la Cospedal que ha vendido a Castilla la Mancha por sus influencias para trepar en el PP en Madrid hayan rebajado a la mitad las reservas MINIMAS, tenemos lo que votamos, y nos mangonean unos políticos vendidos.

"El secreto de la libertad radica en educar a las personas, mientras que el secreto de la tiranía está en mantenerlos ignorantes", Maximilien Robespierre

----------


## No Registrado

El colmo de la desfachatez y del saqueo sin caretas del Tajo.

Dijimos que todavía hay mucha acción oculta por Cañete y sus socios. una de ellas es la siguiente:

""El anuncio del «Memorándum» lo realizó ayer el vicepresidente y consejero de Agricultura del Gobierno valenciano, José Císcar. También están valorando la posible derogación de la conocida como «cláusula Narbona», recogida en la Ley 11/2005. Esta disposición adicional contempla que, a medida que las diferentes plantas desalinizadoras se pongan en marcha, se podría reducir el número de hectómetros cúbicos que el Tajo cedería al Segura. La posibilidad de que desaparezca la cláusula que protege a las desaladoras no significa que el Gobierno estatal pretenda terminar con éstas, aseguran fuentes próximas a la redacción del «Memorándum», «pero sí se buscarán fórmulas para sacarles partido sin perjudicar a regantes y agricultores». Un trabajo difícil, ya que Europa no deja de mirar a la Península para comprobar cómo se gestionan las subvenciones que nos han dado, y nos siguen dando y que algunas fuentes afirman que podrían quitarnos.""
http://www.larazon.es/detalle_normal...egura-blindado

Es decir, se busca uan solución para garantizar su independencia hídrica y se quiere anular para tener las dos cosas a cascoporro.

 Lo que nos quedará por pasar y por conocer de ésta gente.

 La verdad es que el Tajo y su cuenca está ahora totalmente en manos de desalmados, y sus dirigentes se han bajado los pantalones de una manera vergonzosa.

Cospedal, mira que era malo barreda, pero tú le has superado ampliamente, en todos los campos. Te estás cubriendo de gloria maja.

 Saludos cabreados. Miguel.

----------


## faeton

> ¿Te parece poco bombeo el que se hace desde Bolarque a la torre de equilibrio para el trasvase?, creo que son 300 metros, y no pasa nada.
>  Te puedo asegurar que no se trata de la cota, ya que para llegar desde el punto de toma hasta, por ejemplo los pueblos ribereños de Buendía, hay que pasar unos montes bastante curiosos, los que separan las cuencas del Tajo y de Buendía.
> Por ejemplo, ¿te has planteado por qué los ribereños de Buendía no toman el agua del mismo río Guadiela, que lo intenta llenar, en lugar de tener que ir a tomar por saco al Tajo?. Es una agua más limpia si me apuras.
>  La respuesta es la misma, no se puede tocar el agua de los dos embalses.
> 
> En esa misma red proyectada hay incluso pueblos que están por debajo de Entrepeñas, Buendía y Bolarque, como son Sayatón, Almonacid, Albalate y alguno más, ¿no es más sencillo tomar el agua por gravedad desde Bolarque con una pequeña ETAP en lugar de atravesar esos montes, llegar a Jabalera, y atarvesar la Sierra de Altomira para llegar a ellos?
> Como ves la solución del Alto Tajo no es la más barata ni de largo. Pero hay un impedimento, la "inviolabilidad" de los embalses.
> He podido hablar con gente de la zona y lo ven inexplicable, incluso con un ingeniero de Acciona (empresa que acometerá las obras) cuya respuesta es "donde hay patrón, no manda marinero".
> 
> ...


Hola Miguel. La verdad es que si la toma va  a ser antes de la llegada a los embalses, si se toca parte de agua del Tajo que no llegaría a los embalses, vamos digo yo.

Sobre Bolarque, ten en cuenta que es una central eléctrica reversible y estas tuberías forman parte de ella. (se bombea, en horas valle).

Por otro lado, lo más importante es que esas obras se hagan ya.

----------


## No Registrado

> Hola Miguel. La verdad es que si la toma va  a ser antes de la llegada a los embalses, si se toca parte de agua del Tajo que no llegaría a los embalses, vamos digo yo.
> 
> Sobre Bolarque, ten en cuenta que es una central eléctrica reversible y estas tuberías forman parte de ella. (se bombea, en horas valle).
> 
> Por otro lado, lo más importante es que esas obras se hagan ya.


 Hola.

Sí es cierto que es un agua que no va a llegar al embalse. Lo inexplicable es por qué no se hace de zonas más acordes, como son ambos embalses. Se van muy arriba, y eso es por algo, no por una mejor distribución.
 Sí, las del trasvase, que son enormes, son parte de una central reversible. Pero hay más tomas, la de Bolarque I y la de Los molinos, de cualquiera se puede hacer esa toma. Me refería a que allí, el agua iría por gravedad más o menos, y en cuanto a comparar una posible toma con la central reversible, es como comparar un vaso de agua frente a una piscina olímpica. La cantidad de agua que se necesitaría para abastecimiento es muy poca en compración con la otra magnitud.

 Esas obras ya llevaban retraso, pero ahora la Cospe las ha paralizado sine die. El ingeniero de Acciona que me habló de ello, ahora está en Panamá, la empresa le mandó allí porque de momento el trabajo de esa red de distribución está paralizado. Y por mucho que leo el plan de cuenca no encuentro un punto que toque éste asunto.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## faeton

> Hola.
> 
> Sí es cierto que es un agua que no va a llegar al embalse. Lo inexplicable es por qué no se hace de zonas más acordes, como son ambos embalses. Se van muy arriba, y eso es por algo, no por una mejor distribución.
>  Sí, las del trasvase, que son enormes, son parte de una central reversible. Pero hay más tomas, la de Bolarque I y la de Los molinos, de cualquiera se puede hacer esa toma. Me refería a que allí, el agua iría por gravedad más o menos, y en cuanto a comparar una posible toma con la central reversible, es como comparar un vaso de agua frente a una piscina olímpica. La cantidad de agua que se necesitaría para abastecimiento es muy poca en compración con la otra magnitud.
> 
>  Esas obras ya llevaban retraso, pero ahora la Cospe las ha paralizado sine die. El ingeniero de Acciona que me habló de ello, ahora está en Panamá, la empresa le mandó allí porque de momento el trabajo de esa red de distribución está paralizado. Y por mucho que leo el plan de cuenca no encuentro un punto que toque éste asunto.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel.


Ciertamente es vergonzoso que no hayan ejecutado esas obras, que deberían ser prioritarias, más que nada que teniendo los embalses ahí, no puedan abastecerse de ella.
Si las obras que tienen en proyecto fueran para abastecer sólo a Sacedón se entiende que lo más fácil sería hacer la toma directa del embalse y tendría que ser en una zona que siempre haya agua ( es decir muy próximo a la pared del embalse), pero en principio supone abastecer a 18 municipios, (muchos de ellos arriba del embalse), supongo que allí estará la justificación de una toma directa del Tajo en Mollirejo, donde siempre se aseguraría un caudal.

Saludos.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Ciertamente es vergonzoso que no hayan ejecutado esas obras, que deberían ser prioritarias, más que nada que teniendo los embalses ahí, no puedan abastecerse de ella.
> Si las obras que tienen en proyecto fueran para abastecer sólo a Sacedón se entiende que lo más fácil sería hacer la toma directa del embalse y tendría que ser en una zona que siempre haya agua ( es decir muy próximo a la pared del embalse), pero en principio supone abastecer a 18 municipios, (muchos de ellos arriba del embalse), supongo que allí estará la justificación de una toma directa del Tajo en Mollirejo, donde siempre se aseguraría un caudal.
> 
> Saludos.


No, no tiene sentido, de verdad. La toma más abajo para Madrid, bombea una barbaridad, y recoge agua bastante contaminada, que unido a la dureza, obliga autilizar técnicas avanzadas (creo que ósmosis, no estoy seguro), y acepta hacerlo así por la cercanía, aunque tenga que bombear. Para la Sagra que sale de Almoguera también, aunque allí va limpia.

Ten en cuenta que llevar una red desde Morillejo hasta donde se quiere extender, cuando los mayores caudales a consumir están en la misma orilla de los embalses, es una irracionalidad carísima, que es una de las causas por la que está paralizado el proyecto. Además para los pueblos bajo Entrepeñas hay que bombear para salvar la sierra de Altomira, para los de Buendía también, y para los que están más arrimados a la autovía de Cuenca más aún.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Increibles las nuevas declaraciones del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y de la consejera de fomento, Garcia de la Calzada, del gobierno de Cospedal "la murciana":

_El Memorando de Entendimiento sobre el funcionamiento del trasvase Tajo-Segura que se firmará entre la Comunidad Valenciana y Murcia próximamente es “una nueva muestra de la voluntad que tiene este Gobierno por alcanzar acuerdos en materia de agua desde el diálogo y la colaboración”, según han señalado a Europa Press fuentes del Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente._

¿alcanzar acuerdos con quien? PERO SI EL TAJO NO ESTÁ PRESENTE EN EL ACUERDO DEL MEMORANDUM, NI CLM, NI MADRID ESTABAN PRESENTES ¿ACUERDO?

_Por su parte, la consejera del ramo en Castilla-La Mancha, Marta García de la Calzada, ha indicado que la región no van a firmar este documento porque no “es parte” del proceso._

INCREIBLE, Castilla la Mancha no quiere ser parte del proceso de toma de decisiones del ATS (trasvase)... INCREIBLE... ¡¡¡señora su obligación es defender los intereses de la tierra a la que representa!!!

http://www.lacerca.com/noticias/cast...-159222-1.html

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Increibles las nuevas declaraciones del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y de la consejera de fomento, Garcia de la Calzada, del gobierno de Cospedal "la murciana":
> 
> _El Memorando de Entendimiento sobre el funcionamiento del trasvase Tajo-Segura que se firmará entre la Comunidad Valenciana y Murcia próximamente es “una nueva muestra de la voluntad que tiene este Gobierno por alcanzar acuerdos en materia de agua desde el diálogo y la colaboración”, según han señalado a Europa Press fuentes del Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente._
> 
> ¿alcanzar acuerdos con quien? PERO SI EL TAJO NO ESTÁ PRESENTE EN EL ACUERDO DEL MEMORANDUM, NI CLM, NI MADRID ESTABAN PRESENTES ¿ACUERDO?
> 
> _Por su parte, la consejera del ramo en Castilla-La Mancha, Marta García de la Calzada, ha indicado que la región no van a firmar este documento porque no “es parte” del proceso._
> 
> INCREIBLE, Castilla la Mancha no quiere ser parte del proceso de toma de decisiones del ATS (trasvase)... INCREIBLE... ¡¡¡señora su obligación es defender los intereses de la tierra a la que representa!!!
> ...


Normal, si la gente leyera los antecedentes de los candidatos, vería que López Hierro (el "del" como el "de" de su esposa se lo han puesto porque queda más aristocrático) estuvo imputado por irregularidades urbanísticas en urbanizaciones de playa levantinas y hoy en día está a partir un piñón con Cañete para que la reforma de la ley de Costas le indulte terrenos dedicados a la misma especulación y explotación de recursos sin sentido donde no los hay.

Si López Hierro es esposo de la Cospedal, pues cómo te lo digo. Huele peor que el Tajo en Toledo.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Nodoyuna

Seguimos con el atropello, la verdad es que según te vas informando te dan ganas de hacer cualquier disparate...
Ahora resulta que van a auditar el gasto de agua que hacemos en cabecera los ribereños, no se van a auditar los consumos que hacen en el Segura si no a nosotros... Luján que conste que hago un esfuerzo enorme por no poner palabras mal sonantes  :Big Grin: 

Además en Levante van  a analizar el plan del Tajo desde el punto de vista técnico por si tienen que hacer alegaciones, ¿Cospedal "la murciana" porque no se hace lo mismo en CLM?

http://www.abc.es/comunidad-valencia...VzDXUk.twitter

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Seguimos con el atropello, la verdad es que según te vas informando te dan ganas de hacer cualquier disparate...
> Ahora resulta que van a auditar el gasto de agua que hacemos en cabecera los ribereños, no se van a auditar los consumos que hacen en el Segura si no a nosotros... Luján que conste que hago un esfuerzo enorme por no poner palabras mal sonantes 
> 
> Además en Levante van  a analizar el plan del Tajo desde el punto de vista técnico por si tienen que hacer alegaciones, ¿Cospedal "la murciana" porque no se hace lo mismo en CLM?
> 
> http://www.abc.es/comunidad-valencia...VzDXUk.twitter


Sí, pero fíjate en el documento. Dice que lo piden desde la Generalitat valenciana, pero con cargo al Ministerio de Cañete.

El nivel de compadreo entre los regantes, el Cañete y la "murciana", es un despelote. Pensión Loli vamos.

No controlan ni sus propios usos y ahora quieren controlar los de los demás.

Vaya usted a paseo, señor Comos.

Por cierto, el Comos ese era el director del lobby "fundación agua y progreso", el que se dedicaba a pagar con dinero público a "hejpertos" que avalaban los trasvases. Ahora le premian con la Dirección General del Agua.
Aquí algo de su biografía, siempre chupando de las subvenciones:
*El Gobierno valenciano nombró ayer a José Alberto Comos, director de la Fundación Agua y Progreso de la Comunitat Valenciana, nuevo director general del Agua, en sustitución de José María Benlliure. Comos, de 38 años, es síndico-juez de honor del Tribunal de las Aguas de la Vega de Valencia desde 2006 y abogado especializado en Derecho de Agua, además de máster en Ordenación del Territorio por la Fundación Adeyt-Universitat de València. 
La Generalitat vistió ayer su currículum asegurando que Comos "ha trabajado" con el Instituto de Análisis Geográfico Regional de la Universitat d'Alacant, al igual que con el Laboratorio Climatológico de la Universitat Jaume I de Castellón, donde "ha estudiado" la incidencia del cambio climático en las cuencas del Júcar y del Segura o con la Universitat Politécnica de València. En realidad, la colaboración de Comos se limitó a financiar con cargo a las generosas subvenciones de la Generalitat, diversos estudios que inexorablemente acababan reivindicando el trasvase del Ebro y denigrando las desaladoras. Sin presupuesto para Agua y Progreso, la situación de Comos se había vuelto insostenible.*
http://www.levante-emv.com/comunitat...ua/908178.html

 Aquí le teneis para que darle las gracias:




Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Los municipios ribereños y las plataformas de defensa del Tajo han criticado el borrador del plan de cuenca del Tajo «porque es un documento elaborado por el enemigo». Al mismo tiempo, han rechazado el memorando firmado por el Gobierno central, Murcia y Valencia, que denunciarán en Bruselas. Creen que puede tratarse de un fraude de ley. El presidente de la Asociación de Municipios Ribereños de Entrepeñas y Buendía, Antonio Luengo (PSOE), y los portavoces de las plataformas de Toledo y en Talavera, Alejandro Cano y Miguel Ángel Sánchez, respectivamente, escenificaron ayer su unidad de acción.
> 
> Los convocantes han criticado el Memorándum de Entendimiento firmado el martes porque si sigue adelante dará pie a leyes con rango superior al plan de cuenca del Tajo; un documento que, por otro lado, consideran que solo sirve al Gobierno español para «salir del paso» ante Europa. «Mi lectura personal es que (el memorando) es una pelea entre el ministro y la presidenta de Castilla-La Mancha. Espero, por el bien de Castilla-La Mancha, que esta pelea la gane la presidenta de Castilla-La Mancha, porque si esto se materializa en leyes vamos apañados para muchos años», aseguró Miguel Ángel Sánchez. Estos colectivos ven «muy peligroso» el documento porque, según lo que han conocido, establece una cesión definitiva de derechos del agua a los regantes del Levante, que ha sido una de sus aspiraciones, y porque «abre al mejor postor» el agua del Tajo.
> 
> Asaja, al contrario 
> 
> «En la cabecera nos condenan a muerte», lamentó el presidente de los municipios ribereños, quien indicó que la «realidad sociológica» es que hay 10.000 habitantes en la cabecera del Tajo frente a dos millones de personas «que presionan» en el Levante. Tanto los colectivos ribereños como las plataformas plantearán si judicialmente ese memorando es un fraude de ley y, sobre todo, si incumple la legislación europea, como ellos creen. Alejandro Cano criticó con dureza que el Estado sea «el proxeneta de una cuenca».
> 
> A preguntas de los periodistas sobre la postura favorable al borrador del plan por parte de organizaciones agrarias como Asaja, los convocantes coincidieron en criticar el «seguidismo político» que hay en Castilla-La Mancha. El portavoz del Gobierno de Castilla-La Mancha, Leandro Esteban, consideró «poco sensato» la posición de estos colectivos y dijo que eso sería «recurrir contra los intereses de su Comunidad».


http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/v/2013...-20130412.html

En un punto se equivoca, no sólo son afectados los ribereños de los embalses, sino los ribereños del Tajo Medio también. Y son unos cuantos millones.

 Saludos. Miguel

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Ha transcurrido más de un mes desde que se alumbró el Memorándum de Entendimiento entre el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y los gobiernos de Murcia y la Comunidad Valenciana para mitigar los efectos que tendrá la reserva de 400 hectómetros cúbicos en el funcionamiento del Trasvase Tajo-Segura. El documento se firmó hace dos semanas en Madrid y los regantes del acueducto se quejan de que la comisión de trabajo aún no ha empezado a funcionar. En teoría, las conclusiones técnicas deben estar perfiladas en tres meses, para ser luego ratificadas por el Gobierno central.
> 
> El presidente del Sindicato de Regantes del Trasvase, José Manuel Claver, se pregunta a qué espera el Ministerio para convocar a la comisión. Una de las claves es la participación de un representante de Castilla-La Mancha en los trabajos técnicos. El Gobierno de Murcia es el más interesado en que hay un miembro del equipo de Cospedal, para que el Memorándum esté respaldado también por el Ejecutivo de Castilla-La Mancha. De lo contrario, esta Comunidad se podría desmarcar de tales acuerdos y plantar cara si ve que se alteran las propuestas del Plan del Tajo o *entiende que van más allá de lo pactado en Toledo a principios de enero: en una comida que tuvo lugar en el Palacio de Fuensalida entre Cospedal, Valcárcel, el ministro Arias Cañete, consejeros y técnicos cualificados.* 
> De entrada, el PP castellano manchego dijo que el Memorándum no tiene ninguna fuerza legal ni política. Lo recibió de uñas; aunque es cierto que cada gobierno autonómico implicado está escenificando este nuevo episodio sobre el Trasvase en clave interna y local, y no es extraño que exageren en algunos puntos a favor o en contra.
> 
> Los regantes, por si acaso, están preparando sus alegaciones contra la reserva de los 400 hectómetros en la cabecera. El Memorándum propone modificaciones legales de cierto calado que afectan a la Ley del Plan Hidrológico Nacional y a la Ley de Aguas. Si no lo refrenda el Gobierno central y/o el Consejo de Ministros a través de un decreto y de las Cortes Generales, será papel mojado.


http://blogs.laverdad.es/buitrago/20...-del-trasvase/

Curioso lo del Pacto de Toledo de enero que menciona. Todo se lo cocinaron a fuego lento. Veremos si no acaban a tortazos.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Yo no soy abogado, pero lo que no entiendo es qué figura legal le van a dar al Memorandum para que esté por encima de la Ley del PHN o de la Ley de aguas, no veo la forma de que se hagan esas modficaciones que dice la noticia sin modificar esas leyes. 

La verdad es que con esta noticia que nos pones, Miguel, me hace ver esto de distinto modo, estaba convencido de que el gobierno de CLM no se implicaba en el Memorandum para no tener que defender los intereses de su tierra,  de su río, pero con la lectura que da esta noticia me lo tengo que replantear.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Yo no soy abogado, pero lo que no entiendo es qué figura legal le van a dar al Memorandum para que esté por encima de la Ley del PHN o de la Ley de aguas, no veo la forma de que se hagan esas modficaciones que dice la noticia sin modificar esas leyes. 
> 
> La verdad es que con esta noticia que nos pones, Miguel, me hace ver esto de distinto modo, estaba convencido de que el gobierno de CLM no se implicaba en el Memorandum para no tener que defender los intereses de su tierra,  de su río, pero con la lectura que da esta noticia me lo tengo que replantear.


Yo tampoco soy abogado, pero creo que incluso firmando CLM tampoco tendría ninguna validez legal. Lo que vale es el el PHN actual con el Plan e Cuenca y la Ley de aguas. el memorándum es un intento de presión, nada más.

 Cospedal es lo que queramos que sea, y muestras de luchar poco por la tierra que la ha votado también ha dado, pero tonta del todo no es. El año que viene ya hay elecciones de nuevo y aunque hasta donde va a llegar en las concesiones lo debe tener firmado y rubricado en la reunión de Toledo que comentan y en las varias que haya tenido secretas (como por otra parte es lógico), no querrá aparecer firmando junto a otras personas que desean explotar el trasvase de forma salvaje, incluido el menistro.

Lo que yo creo que ocurre es que es muy distinto estar en la oposición, todo el día dando la matraca con el "agua para todos", con el trasvase del Ebro, del Tajo medio, y de cualquier lado, tener un electorado en una zona de España totalmente volcado con ese tema; y luego gobernar en la zona afectada y encontrarse con la pura realidad.
Bajo cuerda lo que sea, pero en público nada.
 Además también creo que los del memorándum se han pasado tres pueblos y se siguen pasando.

La verdad es que el panorama electoral es bastante pésimo, en el futuro puede pasar cualquier cosa.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Nodoyuna

El memorandum es sólamente una "declaración de intenciones" y por lo tanto sin valor jurídico alguno según el Ministerio. Respuesta a una pregunta en el congreso:

_Por otro lado, el Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente y las Comunidades Autónomas de la Región de Murcia y Comunidad Valenciana han suscrito un Memorándum de Entendimiento que es una declaración de intenciones y, como tal, una nueva muestra de la voluntad del Gobierno de alcanzar acuerdos en materia de agua desde el diálogo, la colaboración y la cooperación. 
_

http://movil.congreso.es/portal/page...-10-D-307.CODI.
Pag.312

Es decir el memorandum al final es papel mojado:

----------


## Nodoyuna

Sale hoy esta noticia en el Pais, y curiosamente usan la misma expresión que usaba yo antes de ayer:

"El memorando de Fabra y Valcárcel sobre el Tajo-Segura es papel mojado"

http://ccaa.elpais.com/ccaa/2013/07/...39_971243.html

Y los regantes siguen con sus mentiras de siempre, y el problema es que luego la gent les cree:

"Por su parte, la Unió de Llauradors advirtió que el borrador del plan hidrológico del Tajo “*pone en serio peligro” el trasvase a la cuenca del Segura*. “Nos preocupa la sumisión de los políticos de nuestra tierra”, dijeron.

¿Como se puede ser tan mentirosos? ¿Habría cambiado algo el robo de agua del año pasado con este plan hidrológico? Cuando digo robo me refiero a esto:

El pasado año hidrológico 2011/12 entraron en Entrepeñas y Buendía 360,90 hectómetros cúbicos y se trasvasaron 386,19 hm3, es decir, *se trasvasó el 107,00 % de lo que entró*. 

Pues no, hubieran hecho exactamente lo mismo, no habría cambiado absolutamente nada, el desvío del río hubiera sido exactamente igual. Desde el año 2009 los embalses de cabecera no están por debajo de ese 16% que representan esos 400 Hm3. Es decir el año 2010, 2011, 2012 y este 2013 el trasvase hubiera sido exactamente igual con esa súbida del mínimo que sin ella, sólamente en añoz excepcionales se podría travasar un poco menos, es una MENTIRA, OTRA MÁS, DE ESTOS INDESEABLES.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Buitrago, uno de los "colaboracionistas" del robo legal del Tajo por Levante, en su blog en La Verdad, nos comenta la pregunta y respuesta en el Congreso sobre el Memorandum. Se "olvida" poner la frase más importante y que define lo que es el Memorandum: _"el Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente y las Comunidades Autónomas de la Región de Murcia y Comunidad Valenciana han suscrito un Memorándum de Entendimiento que es una declaración de intenciones"_

Y luego por supuesto, las declaraciones del impresentable representante de los regantes diciendo que "el documento debe tener mayor fuerza legal que el plan de cuenca del Tajo". Este como siempre no sabe de lo que habla, que nos explique como un documento con intenciones vagas sobre el agua puede tener mayor fuerza legal que el Plan de Cuenca... 

http://blogs.laverdad.es/buitrago/20...2YlveN.twitter

----------


## NoRegistrado

> ¿Será un acuerdo vinculante o papel mojado? Los gobiernos de Murcia y de la Comunidad Valenciana han culminado con el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente los trabajos del Memorándum de Entendimiento para garantizar la continuidad del Trasvase Tajo-Segura y contrarrestar los efectos que tenga para los futuros desembalses la reserva de 400 hectómetros cúbicos en la cabecera del Tajo. Está previsto que el documento quede sellado el próximo miércoles. El presidente del Sindicato de Regantes del Acueducto, José Manuel Claver, que también ha participado en las negociaciones, considera que la pelota quedará en el tejado del departamento de Arias Cañete y confía en que asuma las medidas pactadas a través de las modificaciones legales necesarias. Precisó que el Memorándum debe tener mayor rango legal que el plan de cuenca del Tajo.
>  Claver mostró su satisfacción por el hecho de que la directora general del Agua, Liliana Ardiles, haya recogido todas las medidas planteadas en el borrador, que consisten en liberalizar los bancos de agua para permitir la compraventa entre cuencas hidrográficas distintas, así como derogar la disposición Narbona que permitía cambiar agua del Tajo por recursos de las desalinizadoras. También se pretende ejercer un mayor control de los desembalses en el Sistema de Entrepeñas-Buendía, al igual que beneficiar a los regadíos del Segura en el reparto de las pérdidas por evaporación y transporte. También se revisarán las funciones de la Comisión de Explotación.
>  El representante de los regantes apuntó que el Ministerio ha cumplido hasta ahora con el pacto que dio origen al Memorándum el pasado mes de marzo, y que a partir de ahora deberá demostrar su voluntad de materializar los acuerdos con las modificaciones legales que sean precisas. Comentó que el documento debe tener mayor fuerza legal que el plan de cuenca del Tajo, que se aprobará mediante un real decreto.
>  El consejero de Agricultura y Agua, Antonio Cerdá, declaró ayer que hay que darle forma jurídica al Memorándum. El secretario de Estado de Medio Ambiente, Federico Ramos, manifestó días atrás a La Verdad que el documento tendrá eficacia. «No impulsamos un Memorándum para que no sirva de nada», dijo. La incógnita está en el Gobierno de Castilla-La Mancha, que ha rechazado participar en las reuniones técnicas y que advirtió de que lo pactado entre el Ministerio y las comunidades de Murcia y Valencia no tendría valor porque primará el plan del Tajo.
>  En varias respuestas al líder de IU, Cayo Lara, y al diputado socialista Gabriel Echávarri, el Gobierno central ha informado de que el Memorándum «no es excluyente, sino que asienta las bases de un foro de diálogo y análisis sobre la gestión del agua al que, en este caso concreto, están invitadas toda las comunidades autónomas del Tajo y del Segura». El Ministerio reitera en este sentido lo que ya anunció en marzo, de que el pacto es una muestra de voluntad «para alcanzar acuerdos en materia de agua desde el diálogo, la colaboración y la cooperación».
> El PSOE manchego, sin embargo, cree que el objetivo es «perpetuar» Trasvase en las condiciones más favorables para los regantes del Levante. La Plataforma en Defensa de los Ríos Tajo y Alberche de Talavera dijo ayer que la actuación del Gobierno de España en materia hídrica es «un auténtico golpe de estado a la política hidrológica porque se salta a la torera la Directiva Marco del Agua. Apuntó que los bancos de agua permitirán derivar trasvasar más recursos del Tajo al Segura.


http://blogs.laverdad.es/buitrago/20...2YlveN.twitter

Entresaco las joyitas que incluye el descerebrado texto:

*-El presidente del Sindicato de Regantes del Acueducto, José Manuel Claver, considera que la pelota quedará en el tejado del departamento de Arias Cañete y confía en que asuma las medidas pactadas a través de las modificaciones legales necesarias*
   Es decir, que un texto unidireccional y unilateral debe de propiciar modificaciones legales. eso de la solidaridad y agua para todos, es sólo si va en dirección Sureste. Si no, no.

*-Precisó que el Memorándum debe tener mayor rango legal que el plan de cuenca del Tajo.*
 Mayor rango que el Plan del Tajo, y si hace falta, mayor rango que la Constitución, faltaría más.

*-Liliana Ardiles, haya recogido todas las medidas planteadas en el borrador, que consisten en liberalizar los bancos de agua*
 Personaje con serios problemas en justificar los sobrecostes de ciertas obras de su anterior puesto en el Duero.

*-así como derogar la disposición Narbona que permitía cambiar agua del Tajo por recursos de las desalinizadoras.*
 Definitivamente, a esa gente se le va la cabeza. Hablar de egoísmo es hablar suave.

*-se pretende ejercer un mayor control de los desembalses en el Sistema de Entrepeñas-Buendía, beneficiar a los regadíos del Segura en el reparto de las pérdidas por evaporación y transporte, se revisarán las funciones de la Comisión de Explotación.*
 Directamente que les den las llaves, o que lo hagan territorio murciano, como el Condado de Treviño con Burgos.

*-La Plataforma en Defensa de los Ríos Tajo y Alberche de Talavera dijo ayer que la actuación del Gobierno de España en materia hídrica es «un auténtico golpe de estado a la política hidrológica porque se salta a la torera la Directiva Marco del Agua. Apuntó que los bancos de agua permitirán derivar trasvasar más recursos del Tajo al Segura.*
No hay otra cosa, un golpe de estado en toda regla.

La soberbia, prepotencia y arrogancia de Claver, Cerdá, Ardiles, Buitrago, etc... es vomitiva. No he visto una cosa igual.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Nodoyuna

¿PERO ESTO QUE ES?

Estamos admitiendo ya una forma de expresarse a esta gente que es totalmente increible, "se pretende ejercer un mayor control de los desembalses en el Sistema de Entrepeñas-Buendía". ¿pero como se atreven unos regantes de otra Comunidad autónoma de hablar de  control de unos pantanos que tienen a cientos de kilómetros en otra cuenca y en otra Comunidad? 

Es evidente que se creen que ese agua es suya, ya se lo hemos oido muchas veces "el agua del trasvase es nuestra", y bien que lo repiten una y otra vez. Me repugna el egoismo de esta gentuza (por no llamarles lo que se merecen) y de todos los que les apoyan. Yo no quiero vivir en el mismo Estado que estos, entiendo perfectamente los movimientos independentistas de otras comunidades cuando veo como nos pisotean sistemáticamente.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Queja a la defensora del pueblo por el Memorandum:

_Junto a la planificación hidrológica oficial para la demarcación del Tajo, cuyo periodo de consulta pública concluyó el pasado 20 de septiembre, se pretende imponer este documento que contiene la planificación política y real del mismo. Con él el gobierno pretende legitimar los derechos trasvasistas del levante por encima de las necesidades de gestión sostenible del Tajo y de losderechos prioritarios de la propia cuenca.

Se advierte en la queja presentada que toda esta regulación derivada del Memorándum y el proceso seguido para aprobarla se está llevando al margen del proceso de planificación oficial y público del nuevo plan hidrológico de la cuenca del Tajo, vulnerando de forma consciente, deliberada y flagrante lanormativa europea de aguas y medio ambiente, y el Convenio de Aarhus.También se señala que, si estos instrumentos normativos regulan e inciden sobre elementos de la planificación y gestión de la cuenca del Tajo y han sido adoptados en paralelo y fuera del procedimiento establecido en la DMA y resto de directivas aplicables, suponen un fraude de ley.
_


http://es.scribd.com/doc/173309272/1...orandum-Tajo-2

----------


## Nodoyuna

Un poco de humor siempre viene bien:

*El Sindicato de Regantes presenta el texto normativo derivado del 'Memorándum' del Plan Hidrológico del Tajo*

 El presidente del Sindicato Central de Regantes del Acueducto Tajo-Segura (Scrats), José Manuel Claver, presenta este miércoles el 'texto normativo derivado del Memorándum 'Plan Hidrológico del Tajo'.

El acto se desarrollará a las 12.00 horas, en el salón de plenos de la Cámara de Comercio de Murcia (4ª planta).

El Memorándum, según declaró Claver hace semanas, *"es bueno para todos, puede ser el documento de paz"*, por lo que se mostraba satisfecho, aunque "lógicamente hay cosas que me gustan menos", pero, a su juicio, "se trata de que todos rememos en la misma dirección".

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/planifi...lan-hidrologic

=================================
Este es de los que se cree que todos somos idiotas: si es bueno para ellos significa que es pésimo para nosotros, porque lo que es bueno para ellos es por ejemplo lo que ha pasado el otoño invierno pasado: que se transfiera más del 100% del agua que entra en los pantanos de cabecera. ¿La Paz?, JAJAJAJAJ, sí, con Cospedal tendrá toda la paz del mundo porque a ella le importa un bledo el Tajo y nosotros, pero que le conste que de paz nada, haremos todo lo posible para que se acabe este robo y expolio constante, que lo tenga claro.

----------


## NoRegistrado

A ver lo que dice el texto, éste fin de semana tengo cena familiar y tengo que renovar mi catálogo de chistes.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Esta noticia debería antes que la anterior:
*
Las CC.AA. dependientes del Tajo acuerdan impedir trasvases si la reserva es menor a 400 hm3*

En rueda de prensa, el ministro de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, Miguel Arias Cañete, ha afirmado que este consenso pone fin a las disputas políticas en torno al agua, asegurará la sostenibilidad del sistema y, además, tendrá rango de ley.

En definitiva, ha dicho, "se coloca blanco sobre negro para que sea desde el criterio técnico, científico y riguroso como se hagan las cosas, con absoluta transparencia y evitar decisiones cuando llegan elecciones, favoreciendo a un gobernante de un territorio" sobre otro.

El ministro ha hecho este anuncio junto al vicepresidente de Valencia, José Ciscar; la consejera de Fomento y Medio Ambiente de Castilla-La Mancha, Marta García de la Calzada; el consejero de Agua de Murcia, Antonio Cerdá; el de Agricultura y Medio Ambiente de Extremadura, José Antonio Echavárri, y el de Presidencia de la Comunidad de Madrid, Salvador Victoria.

El acuerdo está recogido en ocho enmiendas a la Ley de Evaluación Ambiental, que el grupo popular registró anoche en la Cámara baja.

Así la reserva mínima de 400 hectómetros en la cabecera del Tajo para empezar a trasvasar se alcanzará de forma escalonada en los próximos cinco años, a razón de 32 hectómetros anuales.

Hasta la fecha, la media a trasvasar era de 350 hectómetros cúbicos, pero con este pacto y en función de las circunstancias (lluvias), la cantidad oscilará entre 350 y 600 hectómetros cúbicos.

Una vez que se aprueben todos los planes de cuenca -actualmente solo trece están aprobados- se sentarán las bases del futuro plan hidrológico, cuyo horizonte temporal ha situado el ministro para después de la primavera de 2014.

http://encastillalamancha.es/noticia...illalamanchaes

==============================

El titular es confuso, porque es un acuerdo entre las comunidades autónomas y el Ministerio para sacar adelante el Memorandum, por muy increible que parezca, Cospedal ha aprobado el memorandum:

_El Ejecutivo de María Dolores de Cospedal se mantuvo desde el principio al margen de la elaboración del documento, pero su apoyo político ha sido necesario para que el Memorándum llegue al Congreso, al igual que la posición de los regantes. El consejero Cerdá declaró que la Administración de Castilla-La Mancha ha colaborado en la recta final para alcanzar un acuerdo._

http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/v/2013...-20131016.html

----------


## Nodoyuna

Al final mi posición inicial en este tema del memorandum y el que no estuviera Cospedal presente lo que significaba es que les daba carta blanca sobre el Tajo a Levante y a sus regantes. Despues de una noticia que ponía Miguel decía yo:

"La verdad es que con esta noticia que nos pones, Miguel, me hace ver esto de distinto modo, estaba convencido de que el gobierno de CLM no se implicaba en el Memorandum para no tener que defender los intereses de su tierra, de su río, pero con la lectura que da esta noticia me lo tengo que replantear"
(en este mismo hilo, pag 3)

Pero no, al final si piensan mal en Cospedal and Co, aciertas, al final ya vemos que Cospedal ha dado el visto el bueno al Memorandum sin implicarse en absiluto y cumplir con su obligación: defender los intereses del Tajo y de su tierra.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Al final mi posición inicial en este tema del memorandum y el que no estuviera Cospedal presente lo que significaba es que les daba carta blanca sobre el Tajo a Levante y a sus regantes. Despues de una noticia que ponía Miguel decía yo:
> 
> "La verdad es que con esta noticia que nos pones, Miguel, me hace ver esto de distinto modo, estaba convencido de que el gobierno de CLM no se implicaba en el Memorandum para no tener que defender los intereses de su tierra, de su río, pero con la lectura que da esta noticia me lo tengo que replantear"
> (en este mismo hilo, pag 3)
> 
> Pero no, al final si piensan mal en Cospedal and Co, aciertas, al final ya vemos que Cospedal ha dado el visto el bueno al Memorandum sin implicarse en absiluto y cumplir con su obligación: defender los intereses del Tajo y de su tierra.


Pues, vistos los hechos, tengo que estar de acuerdo contigo.
A ella esto del Tajo se la trae al pairo. Su llegada al poder en CLM ha sido un ensayo para sus actuaciones a nivel nacional.
Yo que ella, ahora estaría muy preocupado por las comisiones ilegales que recibió y firmó su mano derecha. el juicio sale pronto.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Es lo que te digo, piensa mal de Cospedal y acertarás. En lo que tú dices del tema de las comisiones, Cospedal reconoció píblicamente que se habían recibido 200.000 euros de Barcenas en el PP de CLM, que era la asignación normal de la campaña electoral del PP CLM, luego resulta que esa cantidad no estaba consignada en las cuentas del PP (según el Tribunal de Cuentas) y el Juez llama a Cospedal para que declare sobre esa entrega, y claro Cospedal niega saber nada de esa cantidad... resultado imputan exclusivamente al gerente del PP de CLM... y Cospedal (como siempre) llamando estúpidos a todos los ciudadanos suelta la perla de "buena oportunidad para que se aclare todo y se sepa de una vez la verdad" porque el gerente "va a tener oportunidad de explicar tantas infamias e injurias contra el PP de Castilla-La Mancha".

Llamar a esta tía víbora es un insulto a la serpiente venenosa, sólo se la puede llamar una cosa que es hija de xxxx. (espero que 4 x pasen la censura).


http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/1945...-15&xts=467263

----------


## Nodoyuna

El comunicado de ecologistas en Acción dice lo mismo que llevamos repitiendo los defensores del Tajo por aquí ya mucho tiempo:




Ecologistas en Acción considera "temerario" e "irresponsable" el pacto del Tajo alcanzado este miércoles entre las cinco comunidades autónomas dependientes del río --Extremadura, Castilla-La Mancha, la Comunidad Valenciana, Murcia y la Comunidad de Madrid-- que marca el caudal y las condiciones del trasvase Tajo-Segura.

   En este sentido, en declaraciones a Europa Press, el responsable de aguas de Ecologistas en Acción, Santiago Martín Barajas, considera que estas decisiones garantizan las actividades productivas del Levante y de los regadíos del medio Tajo y no busca la sostenibilidad ambiental de la cuenca.

   Martín explica que en términos absolutos, *el aumento de la reserva mínima (que pasa de 240 a 400 hectómetros cúbicos) es tan sólo el 16 por ciento de la capacidad máxima de los embalses de cabecera, los de Entrepeñas y Buendía ( 2.400 hectómetros cúbicos) . Por ello considera que es una cantidad "ridícula"*  que si se permite el trasvase en ese momento, dejaría a las presas "tiritando".

   En su opinión, esta situación "perpetúa" el "colonialismo hidrológico" de los que empezaron primero a explotar el agua, en referencia a los territorios de Levante. Por lo que tacha de "lamentable" que Medio Ambiente haga un llamamiento por la solidaridad entre Demarcaciones.

   Por su parte, Mª Soledad Gallego, socia de la Fundación Nueva Cultura del Agua, FNCA, considera este acuerdo como una "burla", al mismo tiempo que una "ilegalidad", porque se ha hecho de espaldas al ciudadano al haberse decidido "al márgen del proceso reglado del Plan Hidrológico de cuenca".

   Finalmente, uno de los portavoces de la Plataforma en Defensa de los Ríos Tajo y Alberche de Talavera, Miguel Ángel Sánchez, cree que este pacto torna en "complicada" la gestión de una cuenca que desde punto de vista hidrológico no puedo asumir más.

http://www.europapress.es/castilla-l...016153750.html

----------


## NoRegistrado

Se han repartido los cromos a cambio de mamandurrias de las otras cuentas pendientes que tienen en el partido político al que todos pertenecen. A  Monago le permiten que haga su política levemente social, a González le permiten que respire un poco para que se crea que le van a dejar presentarse a la reelección y que le van a dar alguna herramienta, La Cospedal piensa en salvar su trasero de la que se viene encima, el los valencianos y murcianos utilizan su vivero de votos. Mientras Cañete se bebe el Tajo.

Y no hay más.

Pobre Tajo. Sólo le queda la lucha de los grupos ecologistas y de las Plataformas de ribereños.
 Espero que algún día se haga justicia y esa gente pague por sus tropelías.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

De verdad, a ver si viene una sequía de las gordas y revienta todo de una santa vez. Porque ya ésto da asco.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Nodoyuna

El memorandum sobre el Trasvase Tajo-Segura, realizado entre Levante y sus regantes y el Ministerio. Resulta increible lo que puede leer, pero claro si los regantes del Segura son los que deciden sobre el Tajo ¿qué podemos esperar?

http://www.scrats.es/wp-content/uplo...EFINITIVO_.pdf

----------


## NoRegistrado

En definitiva, que los mínimos 400 Hm3 son sobre el papel, en cualquier momento, el gobierno, mediante decreto puede alterarlo.

Pues muy bien, ya lo han conseguido.
Ahora hace falta que cambien los libros de geografía. El Tajo nace en la Sierra de Albarracín, y muere despedazado en Levante.

EL Jarama nace en la Peña Cebollera y desemboca en Lisboa.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Totalmente, luego se trasvasa una cantidad de  agua mensual concreta (para que llegue siempre a los 650 Hm3 anuales) independientemente de que llueva en Levante o tenga agua o no, el agua es suya. Pero lo más indignante es oir a la hija de xxxx de Cospedal decir que ha conseguido un acuerdo histórico para CLM!

----------


## Nodoyuna

DIA HISTÓRICO PARA LOS REGANTES:

Los regantes destacaron este miércoles quese puede calificar como un «día histórico» para el trasvase Tajo-Segura, «porque en los últimos años hemos visto como se hablaba de una fecha de caducidad y ahora tiene un futuro, se consolida a nivel jurídico al tener más rango normativo con una norma con rango de ley».

Así lo expresó en rueda de prensa el presidente del Sindicato Central de Regantes del Acueducto Tajo-Segura (Scrats), José Manuel Claver, quien compareció acompañado de los miembros de la Junta de Gobierno del Sindicato para presentar el texto normativo derivado del Memorándum (Plan Hidrológico del Tajo).

En cuanto a la reserva de 400 hm3 finalmente aprobada y que recoge el texto, Claver dejó claro que «no afectarán a los consumos, ya que el volumen excedentario será el mismo». «Una vez que has perdido 160 hm3, como consecuencia de elevar la reserva de 240 a 400 hm3, te estabilizas y empiezas con tu gestión el agua del que vas a disponer no se pierde», indicó.

*De todas formas, Claver advirtió que en caso de una tragedia o periodos de sequía extremadamente graves «el Gobierno podría aprobar un real decreto ley» para trasvasar, siendo «mejor» que el caudal sea de 400 hm3 que de 240 hm3.*

Claver calcula que «para primeros de diciembre la norma debe estar aprobada y publicada en el BOE, que es lo que queremos ver», de manera que no retirarán las alegaciones que presentaron en su momento contra el Plan de Cuenca del Tajo hasta que «todo esté aprobado». «Pero si nos hemos comprometido lo cumpliremos», subrayó el presidente del Scrats, quien puntualizó que acudirán al Consejo Nacional del Agua a votar el PHT cuando «todo esto esté solucionado» y en caso de no ser así, votarán en contra.

El partido, según comentó, no ha terminado aún, haciendo referencia al PHN que, a su juicio, deberá contemplar compensaciones para llevar agua al trasvase; un compromiso «no regulado aún pero que tendrá que ser así para consolidarse el Tajo-Segura», siendo esta una de las acciones que el Scrats «tiene que plantearse ahora de cara a los próximos meses».

http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/201310...310161335.html
================================

En estos momentos me repugna y me avergüenzo de ser español, me repugna España y comprendo perfectamente a los catalanes que no quieran ni oir de pertenecer a España, yo haría exactamente lo mismo, no se puede construir un Estado pisoteando, robando, expoliando a una zona para beneficiar a otra... ¡¡¡¡ VISCA CATALUNYA LLIURE !!!!

Ah, y ¡¡¡ VIVA EL MAL, VIVA COSPEDAL !!!

----------


## NoRegistrado

> DIA HISTÓRICO PARA LOS REGANTES:
> 
> *De todas formas, Claver advirtió que en caso de una tragedia o periodos de sequía extremadamente graves «el Gobierno podría aprobar un real decreto ley» para trasvasar, siendo «mejor» que el caudal sea de 400 hm3 que de 240 hm3.*
> 
> En estos momentos me repugna y me avergüenzo de ser español, me repugna España y comprendo perfectamente a los catalanes que no quieran ni oir de pertenecer a España, yo haría exactamente lo mismo, no se puede construir un Estado pisoteando, robando, expoliando a una zona para beneficiar a otra... ¡¡¡¡ VISCA CATALUNYA LLIURE !!!!
> 
> Ah, y ¡¡¡ VIVA EL MAL, VIVA COSPEDAL !!!


Lo estás viendo?

Me imagino la escena de Claver llorando pidiendo que anules los míseros 400, mientras Cañete asegurándole que eso es papel mojado y que hará lo que le salga de la panza mientras se come tres ó cuatro yogures envasados en 1985.

Invoco a Cantarín el pobre, a ver qué opina ahora, el que aboga por el "sí pero no así" qué inocencia. Ahora es: "Sí, y me lo llevo todo por mis santas narices".
Espero que me leas Cantarín, la experiencia y los golpes en la cara que te da la vida te enseñará que las injusticias hay que erradicarlas, no atemperarlas. Déjale a un injusto un metro de ventaja y te pisará la cabeza.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Nodoyuna

> Lo estás viendo?
> Me imagino la escena de Claver llorando pidiendo que anules los míseros 400, mientras Cañete asegurándole que eso es papel mojado y que hará lo que le salga de la panza mientras se come tres ó cuatro yogures envasados en 1985.
> l


JAJAJAJAJA, Habrá que tomarselo con humor, (despues del cabreo inicial, que ante tanta injusticia un haría cualquier disparate). Ahora mismo están las redes sociales echando humo contra este atropello, Cospedal me temo que no va a pode engañar como siempre, dirá que el acuerdo es histórico para CLM pero me temo que sólamente la van a creer sus palmeros...

Y sigamos con el humor, no es mi tipo de música, pero la letra merece la pena:




¡VIVA EL MAL, VIVA COSPEDAL!

----------


## NoRegistrado

jajajaja. Me he reído con la canción. 

Y con la frasecita, a mí me pilló algo mayor la bruja avería, pero mis hijos lo pillaron de pleno. Menuda bomba lanzando rayos era:



Hay que seguir con el humor, porque si no... Me vienen a la cabeza los Hermanos Malasombra.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Valcárcel ha señalado que la consecución de este Memorándum ha sido "un logro de todos, porque esto no es una cuestión que hayan decidido únicamente las administraciones públicas, es decir, el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y las comunidades de Valencia, Castilla-La Mancha, y Murcia, sino que además, los regantes han tenido un papel muy destacado en la elaboración, en las opiniones siempre valiosísimas que han aportado para poder configurarlo".

http://www.europapress.es/epsocial/n...106143731.html

=====================

No, señor Valcarcel, no mienta usted, que Castilla la Mancha no ha tenido nada que ver con el Memorandum, que _"el Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente y las Comunidades Autónomas de la Región de Murcia y Comunidad Valenciana han suscrito un Memorándum de Entendimiento que es una declaración de intenciones"_ (nota de prensa), que es muy fácil ver quien lo firmó y quien estuvo en las reuniones... es usted un MENTIROSO. Qué aunque resulte increible, y por eso de su mentira, el futuro del Tajo ha sido decidido por los regantes levantinos, gobiernos de Murcia Y Valencia y MAAMA.

[editado]

----------

